# Breaker compatibility



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Anyone know if there is anything out there compatible with these Gould bolt on breakers ?

Or am I selling a new panel? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Try Siemens, ITE, Gould & Murray. You might get lucky.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Bird dog said:


> Try Siemens, ITE, Gould & Murray. You might get lucky.




Tried a few.. 

These are a little different. 

Hard to tell from picture but the bolt on part on these is in the middle of the breaker not towards the back like most PRL1 set ups 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

If you can't find a listed breaker, then, you're selling a panel I guess. You might find a replacement online though.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The Seimens BQ breaker should be identical.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

That breaker is still manufactured. Gould/ITE was taken over by Siemens a long time ago, but they did not alter any of the designs. In fact, the new breaker will be identical with only the name having changed.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

WronGun said:


> Anyone know if there is anything out there compatible with these Gould bolt on breakers ?
> 
> Or am I selling a new panel?
> 
> ...


Seimens BQ breaker:

https://w3.usa.siemens.com/powerdistribution/us/en/speedfax-product-catalog/Documents/sf-11-sect-07-037-044.pdf


----------

